# What bike to buy? (slopestyle)



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

I have been freeriding for about a year and a half now on 7 inch travel bikes and have really been getting into tricks and slopestyle. I rode the boneyard (crankworx) course on a trek session 7 and found the long wheelbase a little bit too much to handle.

So, I have been searching for a new slopestyle bike that can still handle some DH.

My current bike is a brodie Diablo, and a trek session 7, both have wheelbases between 43-45 inches, and I want something around 41 or under.

So far, I have come up with these bikes:
MC battery
Transition Double
Transition bottlerocket
Brodie Derilict

and possible an intense 6.6 or Tazer.

My question,
What bike is best, and any sugesstions for bikes or what I should look for, such as, lower BB, shorter wheel base, angles ect.?

Thanks,
Wil


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Another one to check out is the Soul Cycles Matador, really nice frame for the money.

http://www.ridesoul.com/matador.html


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

Thats a nice frame, but I don't know if it has the right wheelbase length, looks a little slack to me.


----------



## quazi (Mar 22, 2007)

corsair konig


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Add Banshee WildCard to your list








https://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes/wildcard.html






It's difficult to get a slopestyle bike to 41" or less Even the short Transition Double is 42.2


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm relatively new to geometry, I just ride what I like.
What would you recomend?

BTW,
CORSAIR=:thumbsup: 
Banshee, sweet, but nothing too new from my trek, but i really like it.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

skyjumper said:


> I'm relatively new to geometry, I just ride what I like.
> What would you recomend?
> 
> BTW,
> ...


You have to criticize Transition for being the same suspension design as your 77 too

They're all just linkage driven single pivots. Not all are created equal.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

True, but I'm positive that nothing will suck as bad as trek does when it comes to making industructible bikes LOL. 

I am really liking that corsair, but not so much the price tag.
The wild card looks sweet but the wheelbase is longer than my brodie...
What other factors would help on tight dirtjumps and burms, wallrides...ect,?


----------



## quazi (Mar 22, 2007)

the corsair is only 77 dollars more than the bottlerocket for the frame


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

I was hoping for a complete bike and the bottle rocket runs a 3,000 which is ALOT....I have a...2,000 top line budget once I sell my trek and build my new DH build.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

i like the wildcard. it is sick looking and is pretty burly.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

I would vote for transition, the double would be fun if everything is really smooth, but the bottle rocket would be a little more capable in a more general sense.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

My ultimate goal is crankworx, and I like the double, but I don't know if it could handle the big screen drop, my trek barely did, but trek is crap.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

skyjumper said:


> My ultimate goal is crankworx, and I like the double, but I don't know if it could handle the big screen drop, my trek barely did, but trek is crap.


Why do you keep saying that your Trek is crap?

McCaul rocks the session, and he seems to do pretty well...


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

I will never understand how mc caul does that, and he usually rides a remedy. But I have broke two treks, my friend (expert men DH) has broken 3, my neighbor has broken his as well.


----------



## quazi (Mar 22, 2007)

Karupshun said:


> Why do you keep saying that your Trek is crap?
> 
> McCaul rocks the session, and he seems to do pretty well...


I agree a few guys a ride with have 77's and they are pretty awesome bikes that can definitely take a beating.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

Trek seems to have the haters and lovers. As for me, never ever again.


----------



## ich_dh (Jan 19, 2007)

skyjumper said:


> My ultimate goal is crankworx, and I like the double, but I don't know if it could handle the big screen drop, my trek barely did, but trek is crap.


a year and a half of riding and you did the big screen drop? DAMN. too me, the double seems a little to little for that a br seems perfect


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah, lol, you know us "damn kids" quick to learn, progress and heal. Lol.
But. Thanks!

I'm stuck between the corsair and the bottle rocket. The Konig just seems a bit too long?


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

go with the BR then. It is proven to be bulletproof, well pretty much.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

skyjumper said:


> I'm stuck between the corsair and the bottle rocket. The Konig just seems a bit too long?


  
the konig has a shorter wheel base (42.1-42.9 compared to bottlerocket 43.3-45.3)
a shorter chainstay length (16.5 compared to 16.8 on bottlerocket)
and a similar top tube length

what do you mean by "a bit to long" ?????


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh, I'm sorry, thanks 
I hadn't seen the Gemotry on it, just pics. 
Thanks!


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

no problem 
anyway how bout an intense 66 slopestyle???
its kinda expensive but it has a little bit more travel for when your riding whistlers trails too.
if i were you i would only be considering the konig, the 66ss, and maybe the wildcard or the rampant
-the bottlerockets too heavy
-the 66ss is too expensive
-i dont think you like the wildcards geometry since it has a long wheelbase
-the rampant has only 4 inches of travel which might be too little for you and its mostly a 4x ds bike
-i think the konig is just right


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

What does the Konig weigh?
Strength is more of an issue than weight to me, but is the Konig just as strong?
Thanks all of you


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

does rocky mountain have there slayer SS out yet?


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

I vote for the sx trail. Cant beat the price and its meant for slopestyle. Just look at barrencloth.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Nemesis Project is supposed to be coming out w/ a sweet SS frame pretty soon. Interested to see that.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

MattP. said:


> Nemesis Project is supposed to be coming out w/ a sweet SS frame pretty soon. Interested to see that.


 thats funny....


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

dd13 said:


> does rocky mountain have there slayer SS out yet?


they sure do.


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

the scott nitrous is another bike to consider.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

are you talking about the nitrous SS?is it listed on their site because i swear i looked hard and couldnt find it...there was a pic of a green one floating around the forums awhile back


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey "idaho biker 90" it's berrecloth ;]
=]


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

CrustyOne said:


> thats funny....


i wouldnt say funny, more like sweet, brad makes some killer frames

but yeah the new nempro would be good, or even the double agent, but the bottlerocket is one of the most well liked frames here and tears it up with pretty much any aspect of biking


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

skyjumper said:


> What does the Konig weigh?
> Strength is more of an issue than weight to me, but is the Konig just as strong?
> Thanks all of you


I dont know what the konig frame weighs. I emailed them once and they said that the orange konig (the one you see everywhere) weighs 34 with that build. They say the maelstrom weighs 40 pounds with its build, but they dont have the frame weights.
I just emailed them again to ask them. Maybe now they know.


----------



## FoxRider77 (Jul 28, 2005)

Get the Rocky Mtn, looks sweet and something different, everyone rides a BR or SX trail. If you wanna be really different, ride the Felt that Cam Zink rides.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

skyjumper said:


> My ultimate goal is crankworx, and I like the double, but I don't know if it could handle the big screen drop, my trek barely did, but trek is crap.


Define "barely" in this context.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

Scott nitrous would be nice, if i had the 7,000 scott usually charges. Thanks, Freeridemonkey, let me know what they say.

That corsair konig is my favorite, next in line is the BR, then the double.

Thanks


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

Barely, as in it bottomed out harsh and the frame bent :madman:...well swing arm bent slightly, just enough to make sure you can never ride again without a chain guide

And I weigh 120 lbs, the shock was set at 150 PSI which is ten below the recomended for someone who weighs 250...but the 66 on the front ate it like a dream. Only good thing about my trek is the custom parts I have on it.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

I currently ride a 66 SS and have ridden a prototype Corsair Konig. I got to ride the Konig on a flowy, bermed DH trail with a few jumps, a ~6' drop, and a gap over a car. The Konig was very fast and stable but very easy to throw around in the air. If your trick list includes spins, flips and can's, I don't think you'd have any problem doing them on a Konig.

I ride a lot of different types of terrain so I'm on the 66 SS which has considerably more travel and a much different feel, more of a "big bike" feel. Previousl
y I rode a Nicolai UFO-DS which was similar to the Konig and ripped on Slopestyle type courses. The very short chainstays of the UFO-DS and the Konig put them head and shoulders above most other claimed "Slopestyle" frames.

Between the UFO-DS and the Konig, the UFO-DS has a bit less travel and a steeper HTA, it feels like a hardtail with just a bit of cush while being plenty strong to hit big lines on. The Konig is a little more slack and has and extra inch of travel.


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

Here is a vote for the Brodie, but the Konig is a sweet looking ride


----------



## Mike.rider (Sep 7, 2007)

I rode one of the prototype Konigs and its a fun bike, but its flexes like mad. It felt heavy and not a snappy as my bottle rocket.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

6.6 Ss?


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

CrustyOne said:


> thats funny....


Ummh, care to elaborate?


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

MattP. said:


> Ummh, care to elaborate?





Chinese fortune cookie said:


> Find the humor in all aspects of life, even if they're not funny.





Chinese fortune cookie said:


> Your stupidity will be your downfall


I actually got the second one at a restaurant...
Tim


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Intense 6.6 slopestyle


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

Mike.rider said:


> I rode one of the prototype Konigs and its a fun bike, but its flexes like mad. It felt heavy and not a snappy as my bottle rocket.


Could this be fixed by having an air shock, and just increasing the air pressure, or changing the compression?


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

Err said:


> The Konig was very fast and stable but very easy to throw around in the air. If your trick list includes spins, flips and can's, I don't think you'd have any problem doing them on a Konig.
> 
> Between the UFO-DS and the Konig, the UFO-DS has a bit less travel and a steeper HTA, it feels like a hardtail with just a bit of cush while being plenty strong to hit big lines on. The Konig is a little more slack and has and extra inch of travel.


My bag of tricks is mainly flips and no footed cans and spins.

What would you recomend between the Konig and UFO-DS?

Also, I hate to be a pain, but do you, or anyone else, know the complete bike wieght of the UFO-DS, Konig, or Transition Bottlerocket? My favorites are the Konig, brodie (I have hook-ups with them), and the UFO.

Thanks guys!


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

skyjumper said:


> My bag of tricks is mainly flips and no footed cans and spins.
> 
> What would you recomend between the Konig and UFO-DS?
> 
> ...


Complete weight will depend alot on your specific build. My wife's Bottle Rocket is 37.5 with an RC2X, Hussefelt bar and stem (the '08 Hussefelt stem), Transition 32 wheels, FSA cranks and BB, no chainguide, Avid Juicy 7s, DHX 5.0 and a Sette Nyx Ti saddle and Sette APX alu post. Air fork and shock, Easton AM Havoc wheels, some other finagling and we could drop a coupla-few more pounds. For reference, I recommend the Bottle Rocket over the double, it's way more suited to abuse. The Double is very DJ specific.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Tj Pope said:


> they sure do.


Ummm No. Not until April anyway...


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

carbuncle said:


> . For reference, I recommend the Bottle Rocket over the double, it's way more suited to abuse. The Double is very DJ specific.


thanks!
If I get the transition it will definetly be the rocketbottle. The konig is shorter, maybe lighter, hell, anything is better than my 49 lb trek XD


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

Doug of Corsair Bikes emailed me back and said they still don't have the exact frame weights. said in another week or so. As i said before, the complete build for this konig

is 34 pounds. more pics herehttps://www.flickr.com/photos/corsairbikes/sets/
Also the konig (and the ducat) are supposed to start shipping around march 20-25th.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

Ok, Thanks! I will more than likely go with the konig. I'm test riding a brodie Deralict this weekend, maybe I'll like that one.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

cant go wrong with that brodie. its a sick bike. i rode a dissident for DS and MX this last year and it was fantastic. i also DJ'd on it. It is essentially the same bike as derilict


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah, I love brodie. I just didnt like the Zealot when I rode it, but I'm hoping the deralict will ride a little better.


----------



## Dean- (Sep 29, 2007)

Go with the SX trail or the Big Hit... Both are sweet bikes


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

Big hit for SS? LOL...not the best idea...not the worst though.
Specialized is...idk
I dont like it.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

seriously
i understand the sxt but a big hit???
probably better off with a demo than a big hit for ss
you know, he is looking for a bike for slopestyle


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

Lol
thanks
Well, i'll post some after ride reviews on the brodie and I'm hoping to "borrow" my friends Transition BR for a ride off some stairs.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

good luck with the brodie and the bottlerocket
i looking forward to the ride reviews
i emailed corsair bikes again to ask about their warranty and doug said its a two year warranty against defects in materials and workmanship
You see im also looking at Corsair for my next bike but im undecided between the Konig and the Maelstrom
And I just got some dissappointing news that the Maelstrom will start shipping july 20-25th. And I want my bike to be ready before the season starts in may.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

The Malestrom looks cool, but its more of a bulky freeride bike. The Konig is more of a slopestyle/new style freeride. That DH frame they have is sick too, but I like karpiels doubleshock alot more, which is why I'm getting one in 10 days . 

I'm out for the weekend (Race:Fontana)

See ya

Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

Do you really need 12-12.5 inches of travel???   
Anyway have fun at Fontana!:thumbsup:


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

:yesnod:
Thanks man!
Need...maybe not entirely. I just love the Karpiel bikes and the people behind, Jan's alot better this year, and I think they are really taking off for 08. PLus the doubleshock means no bottom out, and it pedals like a dream. I do alot of BIG drops too, and it helps ALOT. I've been hitting 30 ft and up but my trek's travel (quality and apparently quantity) can't handle it.

Thanks
I'm out for now:cornut:


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

I rode the brodie Derilict. SWEEEEEEET.
Felt nice, smooth, light, balanced, but impossible to bunnyhop.
But for now, I'm HAPPILY on Karpiel, and word is they have a slopestyle bikey coming out soon so until then, I'm riding a appocalypse .


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Here are 2 pics of the Nitrous SS. If you order through the Scott Distributor in your country you can get one. Last year they were team only and this year you can special order them.


----------

